# Anyone print on grocery totes?



## lostcoasthighway (Feb 13, 2016)

Does anyone do those reusable grocery tote bags? If so do they sell and what method of printing do you use? Can you use plastisol transfers?


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I've printed transfers on them a couple of times. No issues, just make sure they are cotton or cotton/poly blend.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Beckmansbeach said:


> I've printed transfers on them a couple of times. No issues, just make sure they are cotton or cotton/poly blend.


100% poly works just as well.


----------

